# What's your favorite classic disney movie?



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you have a favorite childhood Disney movie you loved? Or how about an _adult_ favorite Disney movie? I'm only putting the classics here because of the poll limit, but I added "Other" in case you had another one in mind.

My favorite would have to be The Little Mermaid, but Tangled was also amazing.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Too hard to choose as i like a lot of them. 
By the way, you don't have A Bug's Life on the Poll!


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Snow White. I used to watch a lot when I was younger with my grandma, every time she would visit we'd watch it together.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Tough to choose but I went with Cinderella.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Matomi said:


> Too hard to choose as i like a lot of them.
> By the way, you don't have A Bug's Life on the Poll!


I agree, that gets my vote. I love A Bug's Life.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Brother Bear is not on the list :|


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Watched Robin Hood over and over again....... have it almost memorized by now,lol*


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Aaaah! So hard to choose! D:
I'd originally pick the Toy Story series but my baby sister was obsessed with those movies for ages so I got burned off of them when I had to watch them daily with her :/. 

So I decided to choose Monsters Inc. ♥


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...anyone who doesn't choose The Fox and The Hound, is what I like to call "wrong".


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

The Little Mermaid. It inspired my career aspirations of '94 -- "professional mermaid." Yep. :yes


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't choose between Lady and the Tramp and The Fox and the Hound! They're both equally my favorite Disney movies of all time. The newer one's just don't have that Disney feel to them.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I would say The lady and the Tramp.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Other: Hunchback of Notre-Dame .... but sometimes it's Peter Pan.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Fantasia


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lion King blew my mind when I first saw it.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Other. The Jungle Book


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Keith said:


> Fantasia


I like the way you think. I'm going to need to go on a classic Disney binge sometime.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

It was so hard to pick just one lol.

voted for Mulan.

Aristocats was a great movie as well btw


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

The sword in the stone; tale of the Arthurian realm. The fox and the hound was also a timeless classic.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Bambi all the way


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Watching those movies just reminds me of a simpler time during my childhood where the world seemed like a decent place and my anxiety was non-existant. Ohhhhh nostalgia!


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

The Incredibles. I really wish they would make a sequel to this.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Jungle Book


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

The Lion King is my favorite.

Honorable mentions:
Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, 101 Dalmations, the Fox and the Hound.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't fit more on there, the max limit for poll questions is 20 so I had to be choosy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My favorite Disney movie is Finding Nemo. My second favorite would have to be Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Keith said:


> Fantasia


I don't think that is a Disney movie.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

meganmila said:


> I don't think that is a Disney movie.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Keith said:


>


I think I am thinking of the other movie with that main girl in it. Anybody know what I am talking about? It's a cartoon movie....I thought it was disney but then figured out it wasn't.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Tie between The brave little toaster and Mulan


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Mulan: I love a crossdressing bamf lady.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I think I am thinking of the other movie with that main girl in it. Anybody know what I am talking about? It's a cartoon movie....I thought it was disney but then figured out it wasn't.


That was Anastasia.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lmatic3030 said:


> That was Anastasia.


Yeah, I used to think that one was a disney movie. Would've put that one down. Even have some of the soundtrack on my ipod :b.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ironic, my favs are the top three, but I chose lion king. Really though, you can't really compare these classics because they are all so good!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

the fox and the hound


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Lion King. I really liked Fantasia too, but I remember being a little scared by some scenes when I watched it as a child, I can't remember what scenes when I think back now :S


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

*The Lion King*

The Lion King, hands down. It was the first animated/disney/movie I saw in theatres. It's what got me to want to work for Disney when I was little, so I have been practicing drawing since I was about 4. (I don't want to work for them any more, now it's just a hobby because most of their animation is computarized Pixar, and me and computers don't get along so well when it gets to that type of work.) I guess I was just so impressed that animated movies were not made by magic, and all you had to do was draw, color, paint and put them into numerous machines to make them move. After I got my heart surgrey in 1995, that's all I watched, so to this day I still remember every single word to that movie and melody. The 1st Broadway musical I saw was also The Lion King. It's what made me a Disney geek. It's what gave me the inspiration to draw. *sorry for the long rant* ops


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Lion King was the bestest


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Never Cry Wolf
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086005/


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Watched Robin Hood over and over again....... have it almost memorized by now,lol*


At least I'm not the only one!


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

Winnie the Pooh. The stories seem almost magical, innocent and timeless. Although, Lion King runs an incredibly close second. It's just brilliant. ^^


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

The hunchback of notre dame


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Cinderella has always been my favorite.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh and Mulan too!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantasia


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

The lion kiiiiiiiiiiing. ^_^


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It's a tossup between Mulan and the Lion King!


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

I love Aladdin. The musical numbers are awesome and I was pleasantly surprised that Robin Williams could sing. ^^ The Lion King is amazing, though.


----------



## BovidaeSixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, this is a hard one. I was very torn between The Lion King, Mulan, and Beauty and the Beast...I ended up choosing Mulan but after I voted I changed my mind to TLK xD


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I knew The Lion King would be first!


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Awesome question, I love most Disney films XD. My favourite is probably Bambi, although I cried :b, or Winnie the Pooh, but I preferred the books and audio tapes. I also love Peter Pan and Finding Nemo and I used to watch Pinocchio loads when I was really young . I never saw what all the fuss was about with the Lion King though :/. Heh, I probably sound so childish talking about Disney films this much, but they bring back nice memories of when times were so simple and anxiety free :/.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Child of Glass and The Parent Trap (1961 version)


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin and Sleeping Beauty will always be my favorites.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Tough decision! I went for The Lion King since I've just been listening to the soundtrack (yup, I'm a loser ).


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Had to vote "other" because my favorite classic Disney movie isn't represented on the poll. The movie that is my all time favorite is *Alice in Wonderland*. Always loved the story, loved this movie adaption the most over the rest of the lot, and I'm probably the biggest male Disney fan in existence, always have been and always will be. Also the White Rabbit's house scene is probably my most favorite animated scene ever.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

i love them all but i voted for Alladin, I just love the animation and the songs in that film


all are classics tho


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

I was crazy about Robin Hood. Not sure why, could have been the story line or that I thought Robin was cute.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Losm said:


> Tough decision! I went for The Lion King sinc I've just been listening to the soundtrack (yup, I'm a loser ).


Nah, you apparently just have good taste in music. Hans Zimmer is a genius at what he does.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Beauty And The beast, The Lion King, Bambi, Lady And The Tramp, Pinocchio.

Beauty And The Beast my favourite by far. It had the most interesting music...so powerful, entrancing. Mysterious, macabre and dark; but beautiful. The monsters like the geni of Aladdin scared me far more than the monsters of other films. I just remember he was far too.. impetuous and vacuous hehehe. He scared me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Other- The Hunchback of Notre Dame and Pocahontas.


----------



## Disastuh (Mar 20, 2010)

Jungle Book and Beauty & the Beast, probs


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah probably Jungle Book. I liked King Louie and Shere Khan obviously, even though he punked out at the end.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

The Lion King!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

No surprise, the Lion King is dominating. That's one of the few Disney cartoon's I didn't care for as a kid, along with Aladdin. Cartoon musical epics are just too much for me.

I thought about voting Toy Story, but went with Lady in the Tramp.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lion King


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Pinocchio, by far. Disney would never release such a grim fable nowadays.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I am in preference of Hercules and Tarzan... neither of which are ironically included in the list ;P
I tend to separate Pixar films from Disney, sooo my favorite of those is Monster's Inc.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Toy Story, but Beauty and The Beast is a close second. I really liked Little Mermaid too.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Cinderella.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I just watched The Lion King a couple of days ago. It's my favourite of all time. Not just that, but one of my favourite movies of all time in general. I cried my eyes out the whole time, left it with the knowledge that I still believe it's one of the best movies ever made. Perfect balance of humour, sadness & inspiration.


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

It's always been Cinderella, since I was about 3 yrs old.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't consider the stuff from my childhood and later "classic Disney"! Of the ones I would consider classic, probably _The Fox and the Hound_. My favorite that was made during my lifetime was _The Lion King_. I probably watched it more times than any other movie.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The Lion King reminds me so much of my childhood. I voted Mulan because I figured everyone would vote Lion King :lol. I love the songs from Mulan, especially Reflection and I'll Make A Man Out Of You. "Who is that girl I see, starring straight, back at me?" Love it


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lion King FTW!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

LION KING by far. It's one of 2 movies that has made me cry.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a crush on Aladdin sooooo... Aladdin


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

The Lion King. I love a lot of them though.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Beauty and the Beast

I've always seen myself as the Beast...but Belle does not exist it seems.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

The Aristocats.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The Lion King. It was my first obsession as a kid and Timon was my first favorite character so it holds a special place in my heart. I love everything about that movie.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

The Fox and the Hound! My basset hound is named Copper


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Beauty and the Beast. Lion King was a close second for me. Easily understand why it's winning out with the votes.



GenoWhirl said:


> Had to vote "other" because my favorite classic Disney movie isn't represented on the poll. The movie that is my all time favorite is *Alice in Wonderland*. Always loved the story, loved this movie adaption the most over the rest of the lot, and I'm probably the biggest male Disney fan in existence, always have been and always will be. Also the White Rabbit's house scene is probably my most favorite animated scene ever.


It is one of my favorites. It's goes side by side with Aladdin and Little Mermaid for 3rd, 4th, and 5th place.

Honorable mention: Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

No Princess & the Frog?

anyway, The Lion King - because it started my obsession with hyenas <3


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aladdin


----------

